# Banned from furnet?



## Kanic (Apr 4, 2010)

*EDIT:* Problem resolved. Thanks for any assitance :3

I went to log into Furnet today on mIRC. However, as I was about to login, it disconnected me and gave me this message "Your IP is listed in the DroneBL"

It gave me a link, and when I went to it, it told me that I was running an insecure SOCKS server on three seperate occasions. Once on March 1st this year, the 3rd, and the 5th. This is confusing me because I don't run any kind of server at all here at home. Any ideas of what's going on?


----------



## Aden (Apr 4, 2010)

Someone must have reported you for not acting murry enough


----------



## Carenath (Apr 4, 2010)

If someone else had that IP before you, then that would explain it.
Though I don't exactly have confidence in FurNet's administration given the problems already present..


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 5, 2010)

Kanic, what was the solution?


----------



## Lobar (Apr 5, 2010)

what happened is that some dumbass banned a whole range to handle one user I'm sure


----------



## Runefox (Apr 5, 2010)

Lobar said:


> what happened is that some dumbass banned a whole range to handle one user I'm sure



That happened to me when I tried to join one channel, actually - The ENTIRE Rogers hostmask was banned, effectively removing half of Canada from the room.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 5, 2010)

Runefox said:


> That happened to me when I tried to join one channel, actually - The ENTIRE Rogers hostmask was banned, effectively removing half of Canada from the room.



Must have been a Bell chan OP :twisted:


----------

